# New subwoofer advice



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi all I have a monitor audio rx6 system with a velodyne cht10 q sub. I find the sub doesn't quite track basslines accurately it is hard to integrate perfectly with the main speakers as it seems to have some strange phase characteristics. Sometimes it's loud and proud but at low volumes it seems to decide that it doesn't want to play its part. I am fed up of buying subwoofers as I have bought many in the last couple of years. All I am asking for as I am sure everybody is , is a sub that goes 105db low 25hz and is clean. I do favour sealed subs for their extension any advice would be greatly appreciated. Lee


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would first try different sub locations. Then try different sub phases. SVS subs are my favorites, if you are looking at different subs. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Using a sealed sub is good for music however for movies a ported sub will give you far better output at lower frequencies. I personally have an SVS PB13 Ultra and for the money there is not many if any subs that can compete. If thats to much sub/money for your taste the PB12 NSD would be my second recommendation.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Blimey that was quick. I have used rew (which is the best tool ever! Well done guys) and found my original sub spot was dead at 80 hz as it dropped nearly 35db. I have now found a perfect spot and corrected rew direct to sub and got nice readings as soon as the sub is used in conjunction with the monitor audio speakers the level drops no matter what phase or sub distance on avr I use. It seems to delay the signal massively at certain frequencies even without using the built in eq in the sub. Svs sound good but it seems similar to the bk monolith which I have owned and didn't like as it had no punch and didn't seem to go very loud.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me if you dont rattle the foundation of your home with the SVS PB13u something else is very wrong.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

leenorm1 said:


> Blimey that was quick. I have used rew (which is the best tool ever! Well done guys) and found my original sub spot was dead at 80 hz as it dropped nearly 35db. I have now found a perfect spot and corrected rew direct to sub and got nice readings as soon as the sub is used in conjunction with the monitor audio speakers the level drops no matter what phase or sub distance on avr I use. It seems to delay the signal massively at certain frequencies even without using the built in eq in the sub. Svs sound good but it seems similar to the bk monolith which I have owned and didn't like as it had no punch and didn't seem to go very loud.


I like Hsu subs, myself. I have 5 of the ULS-15s and am well pleased. Sealed, very taught bass, and almost flat to well below 20Hz in my HT room (with room gain, response rises to at least 10Hz per REW with calibrated mic). The VTF-15 is very big in "bang for buck". It is ported, but comes with plugs that can make it almost sealed.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

When my velodyne is placed inside my front left speaker I have a flat spot at 80 hz so I have placed it at 90 degrees to the main speakers ie against another wall so the sub is firing across the room and I have rectified the 80hz dip but it still won't phase right. Would a down firing sub in the original position still have the same dip? I say this as I like the look of the svs pc12 and I can get it here in the uk.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I too have the PB13-U, it's in my living room with an open floorplan/3500 sq ft. It rocks my whole house. Causes my dog to go hide. Upsets my wife & her mother. Life is good.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

leenorm1 said:


> When my velodyne is placed inside my front left speaker I have a flat spot at 80 hz so I have placed it at 90 degrees to the main speakers ie against another wall so the sub is firing across the room and I have rectified the 80hz dip but it still won't phase right. Would a down firing sub in the original position still have the same dip? I say this as I like the look of the svs pc12 and I can get it here in the uk.


If this is caused by room acoustics, and it sounds like it is, changing subs likely won't fix it. 

Help me understand what you mean by "won't phase right." There will always be peaks and nulls (modes) in a room.

Changing the distance from the sub to the main listening position in the receiver's speaker setup has about the same effect as changing phase, so you may wish to experiment with that setting.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi yes the dip in response is caused by a room mode. Using rew I have now found a position where there is a flat response. It means now the sub is at 90 degrees to the fronts ie firing across them. When I say it won't phase right I mean I have taken a reading with rew directly into the sub and it gives a good response however when I take a reading with the mains and sub working I get a null at the crossover point regardless of sub distance setting on avr or phase setting on the sub. The velodyne seems to delay the signal massively. Audyssey has set it at 9 metres when the sub is actually only 3 metres away which indicates to me that there is a major delay in the velodyne but this 9 metre setting seems to give the best response. I ask if a down firing woofer would not suffer from the dip in the original position as it would not be firing directly at the wall therefore it shouldnt be affected by reflections etc or am I totally wrong. Lee


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Turning a sub so the driver is facing a different direction will have little effect on the sound, A down firing sub will tend to add a little more vibration to the floor if its wood but other than that again little difference in output.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for your advice not quite sure how turning it solved my dip but hey it worked. In regards to a new subwoofer I am looking at either the monitor audio rxw12 or the svs sb12 I will be buying two so as to even out response etc I am thinking about either of these as I like a sealed sub and It needs to be compact as I simply can't fit two mammoth subs like the pb12 in my room. Any thoughts on these two subs? Lee


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I have a friend who tried the RXW12 from Monitor audio and was not impressed he ended up getting the now discontinued SVSPB10 NSD and Loves it. It has way more output and its only a 10"


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Well I think you have just made my decision for me two svs sb12 it is then its a shame I can't get hsu over here. Thanks lee


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Turning a sub so the driver is facing a different direction will have little effect on the sound, A down firing sub will tend to add a little more vibration to the floor if its wood but other than that again little difference in output.


Tony, as far as turning a sub so the driver is facing a different direction, how does this relate to a dual opposed driver configuration, ie. Epik Empire? Would you recommend at least one driver firing into wall?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats something that can make a difference, the only way to know for sure is to try several different positions each room will have different results.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi guys I purchased a new sub its a Teufel s5000sw and after doing some tests (I will post graphs later) it seems to respond quite well. In room response of 18 hz at 105 db.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

leenorm1 said:


> Thank you for your advice not quite sure how turning it solved my dip but hey it worked. In regards to a new subwoofer I am looking at either the monitor audio rxw12 or the svs sb12 I will be buying two so as to even out response etc I am thinking about either of these as I like a sealed sub and It needs to be compact as I simply can't fit two mammoth subs like the pb12 in my room. Any thoughts on these two subs? Lee


Don't waste your money on the RXw12. I have the predecessor and it is not worth what you pay. It IS a great music sub an ok for HT... but there are much better performers for MUCH less $$$

Edit: My DIY trio12 gets 118 db @ 1m at 20Hz, 114 db @ LP
For 18 Hz I only have the 1m reading, and it is 114 dB


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats something that can make a difference, the only way to know for sure is to try several different positions each room will have different results.


Tony, I've seen a guy place his Empire with one driver almost flush against a wall and the other firing into listening area, it looks like it's a single front firing driver sub. Is this practical or have any value to SQ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A wall can most certainly add to the response of a sub but it can also cause other issues. Two subs placed in different parts of a room will almost always help remove nuls as long as you dont have them facing each other.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> A wall can most certainly add to the response of a sub but it can also cause other issues. Two subs placed in different parts of a room will almost always help remove nuls as long as you dont have them facing each other.


Thanks.........


----------

